# sloppy shifter fix



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

im from volkwagons land only owned mk1 and mk2... how do i aline the shifter linkage in my new 86 5000 cs manual? front wheel drive 5 cylinders.. please help..


thanks.. ill post pic as soon as i can...


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

I know this is an old post, But for search purposes I figured I'd reply. There is a ball on the shift arm at the side of the trans that wears loose. It can be welded rather easily off the car. A few audi guys fixed me up with the how to, but I can't locate it right now.


----------

